# no ignoro que + subjunctive



## antoniodalesio

hola, esta frase es correcta?

NO IGNORO QUE HAYA SIDO/HA SIDO EL?
gracias, 
anto


----------



## Little Chandler

A mí las dos me suenan aceptables, aunque si no lo ignora parece que está seguro, y ante la certeza es más conveniente el indicativo:
_
No ignoro que ha sido él._

Pero espera otras opiniones.


----------



## curlyboy20

Todo depende del contexto donde se usa la oración.

Así no más, sin más contexto, me suena mejor *"Ignoro que haya sido él".*


----------



## Little Chandler

Pero la frase original está en negativa: "No ignoro..."


----------



## Sköll

No ignoro (soy consciente de) que ha sido él.


----------



## swift

Hola:

En definitiva, si el hecho se da por cierto y real, aunque la principal sea negativa, la subordinada debe estar en modo indicativo:

_No ignoro que ha sido él_.

Como ha indicado Sköll, la frase anterior se puede transformar también en la forma positiva: Estoy enterado de que ha sido él.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Little Chandler

swift said:


> En definitiva, si el hecho se da por cierto y real, aunque la principal sea negativa, la subordinada debe estar en modo indicativo:
> 
> _No ignoro que ha sido él_.


Eh, Swift, no sé yo si has leído con suficiente detenimiento los posts anteriores, porque creo que ese "aunque" sobra.  En todo caso será "porque" la principal es negativa... La certeza reside precisamente en "no ignorar".

Yo escribí lo de que la frase original está en negativa porque curlyboy20 la había transformado en afirmativa.


----------



## swift

Hola LC:

Tienes razón. Ese _aunque_ se me coló pero creí que era apropiado para marcar una concesión  (existen otros casos en los que la principal es negativa y la subordinada debe ir en modo subjuntivo: no creo que haya sido él).

En todo caso, la frase de Curlyboy es agramatical; lo correcto es "Ignoro si ha sido él".

Saludos y me da gusto cruzarme contigo,


swift


----------



## curlyboy20

I have to disagree here. To me, *"No igonoro que ha sido él" *simply doesn't sound right to me. Personally, it seems like the subjunctive "haya" would fit better, whether the sentence is afirmative or negative.

Swift, *"Ignoro si ha sido él",* is undoubtedly correct. But keep in mind that you're using _"si" _instead of "_que" _which requires the indicative tense, but Antonio´s sentence was *"Ignoro que..."*

*EDIT: *We also say "soy consciente" around here.


----------



## swift

curlyboy20 said:


> I have to disagree here. To me, *"No igonoro que ha sido él" *simply doesn't sound right to me. Personally, it seems like the subjunctive "haya" would fit better, whether the sentence is afirmative or negative.



¿Tienes algún argumento morfosintáctico que dé sustento a tu opinión? 



> but Antonio´s sentence was *"Ignoro que..."*


"No ignoro que" para ser exactos.


----------



## curlyboy20

I don't. I'm just going by what sounds okay to my ear, which may be wrong, of course.


----------



## NewdestinyX

No es una cuestión de certeza ni negación simple de por sí -- es un 'denegación' y después de 'denegaciones'/[denials] siempre va el subjuntivo.

No digo que...
No pienso que...
No creo que...
No ignoro..., etc.. + subjuntivo.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

NewdestinyX said:


> No es una cuestión de certeza ni negación simple de por sí -- es un 'denegación' y después de 'denegaciones'/[denials] siempre va el subjuntivo.
> 
> No digo que...
> No pienso que...
> No creo que...
> No ignoro..., etc.. + subjuntivo.
> 
> Chao,
> Grant



Hay excepciones:

No dudo que va a venir.


----------



## Sköll

NewdestinyX said:


> No es una cuestión de certeza ni negación simple de por sí -- es un 'denegación' y después de 'denegaciones'/[denials] siempre va el subjuntivo.
> 
> No digo que...
> No pienso que...
> No creo que...
> No ignoro..., etc.. + subjuntivo.
> 
> Chao,
> Grant



ignorar.(Del lat. ignorāre).
1. tr. No saber algo, o no tener noticia de ello. (DRAE)


----------



## swift

Hola:

En mi opinión, podríamos estar asistiendo a la exposición de diferencias diatópicas y diastráticas. El uso de uno u otro modo se justificará por el enfoque que quiera dar el locutor.

Esperemos que se nos aparezca un iluminado.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## NewdestinyX

Sköll said:


> ignorar.(Del lat. ignorāre).
> 1. tr. No saber algo, o no tener noticia de ello. (DRAE)


Of course. But you can't 'no ignorar' with that definition. The only way to understand 'no ignorar' is with the definition of 'ignore' (no hacer caso de). "Not not knowing" something is gibberish in both languages. "Ignorar" with the definition you wrote can only go in the affirmative.

*ignorar**.*
 (Del lat. _ignorāre_).
*2.     * tr. No hacer caso de algo o de alguien. (ignore, in English)


Grant


----------



## Sköll

NewdestinyX said:


> Of course. But you can't 'no ignorar' with that definition.



says who?

This may help: http://dictionary.reverso.net/spanish-english/ignorar

no ignoro que ...  I am fully aware that ..., I am not unaware that ...


----------



## NewdestinyX

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> En mi opinión, podríamos estar asistiendo a la exposición de diferencias diatópicas y diastráticas. El uso de uno u otro modo se justificará por el enfoque que quiera dar el locutor.
> 
> Esperemos que se nos aparezca un iluminado.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


Siento discrepar, pero el uso del subjuntivo sigue normas. Sí que hay ciertas situaciones en las que el locutor elige el indicativo o el subjuntivo -- pero esta situación no es una de ellas. Después de una denegación siempre va el subjuntivo. "No ignorar" solo puede tener la definición de 'no hacer caso de' - de ahí que lleve el subjuntivo en la cláusula que sigue. Al menos - eso es lo que dicen los gramáticos.

Un cordial saludo,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Sköll said:


> says who?
> 
> This may help: http://dictionary.reverso.net/spanish-english/ignorar
> 
> no ignoro que ...  I am fully aware that ..., I am not unaware that ...


Those examples are using definition 2 from the RAE, Sköll. Please.  "Full aware that" means 'not ignoring that'.. In the Spanish it's still a 'denial' and anyway it has nothing to do with the 'knowing definition'. Definition 1 = 'not know' -- already negated without the 'no'.

Ignorar = 'not' know (def 1) -or-
Ignorar = 'ignore'

No ignorar = "Only" -- 'not' ignore (a denial)


----------



## Sköll

The floor is your.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Sköll said:


> The floor is your.


I made updates since you read the post.


> Ignorar = 'not' know (def 1) -or-
> Ignorar = 'ignore'
> 
> No ignorar = "Only" -- 'not' ignore (a denial)


¿No está clara la diferencia en ambos idiomas?


----------



## Sköll

Yes, the meaning is very clear.


----------



## NewdestinyX

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Hay excepciones:
> 
> No dudo que va a venir.


"No dudar algo" no es uns denegación. "No saber que" no es una denegación. La 'palabra' no, ante un verbo, no significa que un denegación sigue, ViveR. ¿Verdad?

Grant


----------



## swift

Hola Grant:



NewdestinyX said:


> "No ignorar" solo puede tener la definición de 'no hacer caso de' - de ahí que lleve el subjuntivo en la cláusula que sigue. Al menos - eso es lo que dicen los gramáticos.



Huelga decir que emplear el verbo "ignorar" con el sentido de "no hacer caso" es un claro anglicismo. Y lamento tener que darle una vuelta más a la noria, pero creo que estás confundiendo dos acepciones distintas.



> Con el segundo sentido es calco del inglés _to ignore,_ admisible por estar asentado y muy extendido en el uso culto español y americano desde la primera mitad del siglo xx. No obstante, conviene recordar que, para el mismo significado, existen equivalencias propiamente españolas como _no hacer caso, hacer caso omiso, desdeñar, despreciar_ o, solo referido a personas, _ningunear_.
> 
> Fuente: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=ignorar


En el enunciado "no ignoro que", se transmite la idea de que "no desconozco el hecho de que", "estoy enterado de que".

Saludos cordiales,


José


----------



## aleCcowaN

Si bien ambas pueden sustituirse, tiendo a esperar más estos contextos:

No ignoro que ha sido él  ---> se refiere a un hecho: ha sido él y yo estoy al corriente ---> no es que no sepa

No ignoro que haya sido él ---> se refiere a mi actitud frente a un hecho: ha sido él y yo no hago la vista gorda ---> no es que no haga caso

Como en tantas otras circunstancias, el modo selecciona el significado. Sin embargo son construcciones poco frecuentes y la gente no suele extraer el significado del modo sino del contexto, por eso la sustitución.


----------



## NewdestinyX

swift said:


> Hola Grant:
> Huelga decir que emplear el verbo "ignorar" con el sentido de "no hacer caso" es un claro anglicismo. Y lamento tener que darle una vuelta más a la noria, pero creo que estás confundiendo dos acepciones distintas.


The RAE hace claro las definiciones comunes, Swift. Siempre nota los anglicismos en su diccionario y no está tal notación aquí:



> *ignorar**.* (Del lat. _ignorāre_).
> * 1.     * tr. No saber algo, o no tener noticia de ello.
> * 2.     * tr. No hacer caso de algo o de alguien.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Y el enlace que citas del DPD no dice para nada que sea un anglicismo. Dice que el uso es muy extendido en ambos lados del oceano.



> En el enunciado "no ignoro que", se transmite la idea de que "no desconozco el hecho de que", "estoy enterado de que".


Claro -- y esos son denegaciones (la primera más que la segunda). Eso ha sido mi argumento. 'No ignoro que = no estoy haciendo caso de que = una denegación después de la cual debe seguir el subjuntivo. Gracias, José, pero no puedo concordar en estos momentos.

Oye, sé que debo aceptar que si el locutor está pensando "estoy enterado de que", algo afirmativo, entonces el indicativo podría seguir. Y tal vez eso sea tu argumento.

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## swift

aleCcowaN said:


> Sin embargo son construcciones poco frecuentes y la gente no suele extraer el significado del modo sino del contexto, por eso la sustitución.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Alec. Y pienso que ese detalle se nos había escapado. También estoy de acuerdo con lo que mencionas sobre el solapamiento de ambos modos.

Saludos,


swift



NewdestinyX said:


> Eso ha sido mi argumento. 'No ignoro que = no estoy haciendo caso de que = una denegación después de la cual debe seguir el subjuntivo.



Es que en la frase "no ignoro que" el verbo "ignorar" no tiene el sentido "no hacer caso" sino de "no estar enterado". No sé por qué se te hace tan difícil verlo .


----------



## NewdestinyX

swift said:


> Es que en la frase "no ignoro que" el verbo "ignorar" no tiene el sentido "no hacer caso" sino de "no estar enterado". No sé por qué se te hace tan difícil verlo .


"Ignorar", sin 'no', ya significa "no estar enterado/no saber", Swift. Lee la definición del DRAE, de nuevo.

Pero incluso 'no estoy enterado de' sigue siendo una denegación, Swift, y lleva el subjuntivo.. ¿Por qué estoy trabajando tan duro aquí?.. 

Siento no verlo. Pero las definiciones, tan claras del DRAE, no me permiten que vea tu argumento.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

aleCcowaN said:


> Si bien ambas pueden sustituirse, tiendo a esperar más estos contextos:
> 
> No ignoro que ha sido él  ---> se refiere a un hecho: ha sido él y yo estoy al corriente ---> no es que no sepa
> 
> No ignoro que haya sido él ---> se refiere a mi actitud frente a un hecho: ha sido él y yo no hago la vista gorda ---> no es que no haga caso
> 
> Como en tantas otras circunstancias, el modo selecciona el significado. Sin embargo son construcciones poco frecuentes y la gente no suele extraer el significado del modo sino del contexto, por eso la sustitución.


Gracias Alec.. Pues ¿qué significa 'ignoro que'? ¿Y cómo entonces es diferente 'ignoro que' y 'no ignoro que'.

Gracias de antemano,
Grant


----------



## swift

Hola Grant:

Me puedes traer todos los diccionarios que quieras. Las definiciones del DRAE las he releído para tratar de vislumbrar el curioso cambio semántico que desde tu perspectiva supone el uso de "no" antepuesto a "ignorar". ¿Por qué "no ignorar" significa otra cosa que "no desconocer"?

Tal vez de este modo...

Ignorar = No tener noticia de algo, no estar enterado de algo.

No ignorar = No "no tener noticia de algo" = Tener noticia de algo / No "no estar enterado de algo" = Estar enterado de algo.

Dos negaciones seguidas se convierten en afirmaciones .

Saludos,


J.-


----------



## aleCcowaN

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias Alec.. Pues ¿qué significa 'ignoro que'? ¿Y cómo entonces es diferente 'ignoro que' y 'no ignoro que'.
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> Grant


De la misma manera que yo ni lluevo ni no lluevo -salvo en un sentido poético- hay muchos verbos que no se suelen usar en un modo o en otro, o afirmados o negados; con ciertas personas que no con otras, etc.

"No ignoro" implica en un caso la negación del acto de ignorar, o sea, la afirmación de su opuesto. Es frase hecha: "no ignoro que" (sé que... , estoy al tanto de ..., etc.). Es muy difícil decir "ignoro que X" porque estoy al tanto de X. "Ignoro que me preparan una fiesta sorpresa para mi cumpleaños" sería un buen ejemplo que se complementa con una expresión fingida de asombro cuando llegue el momento.

Ahora, cuando ignorar es voluntario e informado (no hacer caso, pasar por alto), allí se usa más en forma afirmativa, pero no suele tener complemento introducido por "que" sino más bien como infinitivo o imperativo (prefiero ignorar esos dinerillos que desaparecieron; ignora ese comentario, etc.)


----------



## swift

aleCcowaN said:


> Ahora, cuando ignorar es voluntario e informado (no hacer caso, pasar por alto), allí se usa más en forma afirmativa, pero no suele tener complemento introducido por "que" sino más bien como infinitivo o imperativo (prefiero ignorar esos dinerillos que desaparecieron; ignora ese comentario, etc.)



Coincido contigo, en cada línea. Esperemos que después de tu explicación la duda quede zanjada .


----------



## Sköll

aleCcowaN said:


> Es muy difícil decir "ignoro que X" porque estoy al tanto de X. "Ignoro que me preparan una fiesta sorpresa para mi cumpleaños" sería un buen ejemplo que se complementa con una expresión fingida de asombro cuando llegue el momento.


   Tal vez sea mejor en pretérito: Ignoraba que me habían/hubieran preparado...
O si no lo sabes:  ignoro si me preparan una fiesta sorpresa para mi cumpleaños.


----------



## Little Chandler

¡Vaya! Y yo pensando que todo había quedado claro... 


NewdestinyX said:


> No es una cuestión de certeza ni negación simple de por sí -- es un 'denegación' y después de 'denegaciones'/[denials] siempre va el subjuntivo.
> 
> No digo que...
> No pienso que...
> No creo que...
> No ignoro..., etc.. + subjuntivo.


Pura ignorancia mía, NewdestinyX: ¿Qué es exactamente una "denegación"? ¿Y de dónde sale esta regla que habla de "denegaciones"? Es que no me cuadra tu planteamiento.


----------



## NewdestinyX

swift said:


> Coincido contigo, en cada línea. Esperemos que después de tu explicación la duda quede zanjada .


Algo sigue escapándome.. Tal vez mi 'mente' no pueda aguantar esta distinción que estáis tratando de explicarme. Las definiciones en el DRAE son muy claras. Lo siento pero -- estas otras explicaciones no lo son.

Pero ahora entiendo que si hay una 'afirmación' -- entonces 'indicativo' se esperaría. 

Gracias a todos,
Grant


----------

